
Are the feature requests checked anymore? - BrandonM

======
BrandonM
I haven't seen a pg reply to a feature request in about 3 weeks, so I just
wanted to give a gentle reminder. I understand that he is probably busy right
now, so there is no rush, really.

I have given 2 suggestions (shortcut icon and new display order for threads
page) and 1 bug-fix/suggestion (regarding < and >), in addition to adding a
simple suggestion to a feature request proposed regarding allowing
descriptions for submissions (by using the title property of <a> elements). I
think that at least 3 of these issues would be somewhat trivial to implement
(everything except changing display order of threads page).

~~~
brlewis
Suggestion: Time the gentle reminder _after_ the decision is due on which of
the 421 applications to fly in for interviews. Lisp does make development
faster, but everybody needs to sleep sometimes.

~~~
BrandonM
Good point. I considered that after making the submission, but I didn't think
that there was any good reason to delete it. It turns out that I had homework
due today, so late last night I was making suggestions and being pretty active
on this site as a diversion. You know... :-)

------
pg
after I'm done reading applications

------
theoutlander
OT: How does the point system work? I don't seem to understand.... I have a -1
on a post :-D

